# Who else is excited for the Zebralight H503c?



## insanefred (Oct 26, 2018)

Zebralight's first light with the Samsung LH351D! ​


----------



## parametrek (Oct 26, 2018)

Very excited! I've heard great things about this LED and the latest generation of Cree LEDs has been bad for ZL.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Oct 26, 2018)

It's one of the last lights I would ever consider buying, but I would happily shell out for one if it meant Zebralight would commit to replacing the hideous XP-L2s in their lineup with LH351Ds. I'm not excited for the light itself, I'm excited for Zebralight actually listening to the community.


----------



## badtziscool (Oct 26, 2018)

Anybody know when this is going to be released??


----------



## insanefred (Oct 26, 2018)

badtziscool said:


> Anybody know when this is going to be released??




Itjustsays2018


----------



## moses (Oct 30, 2018)

Apologies for my ignorance. 

May I ask what is special about the Samsung LED? and how many lumens should it be? 

Zebralight headlamps are my #1 flashlight choice and the wide non-reflector beam is my favorite. I sold off my original AA version because it just was not bright enough and i've been waiting for well over a year to have an upgraded version and now I see this so it is exciting. Will purchase for sure! And hopeing for a high CRI version. 

Thank you much for any education on what so special about the LED and lumens. 

Thanks.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 30, 2018)

Moses: I wonder as well. Totally unknown for me until some week ago. And especially interesting to know more about it because it will be used in a Zebralight.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 3, 2018)

moses said:


> Apologies for my ignorance.
> 
> May I ask what is special about the Samsung LED? and how many lumens should it be?
> 
> ...



It is a high power LED like an XPL2 but it is also high CRI AND it isn’t ugly like new Crees


----------



## moses (Nov 3, 2018)

Anyone know when they are taking pre-orders? High CRI? High Lumens? Flood? This is my perfect EDC. I'm in for two....


----------



## glimmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Heads up- Zebralight just put this light on its site for pre-orders. Shipping said to start Dec. 21, 2018. 

http://www.zebralight.com/H503c-AA-LH351D-4000K-Neutral-White-High-CRI-Flood-Headlamp_p_238.html

I wonder if they will release a non-Flood version eventually?


----------



## saypat (Nov 17, 2018)

Zebralight doesn't even know the lumen output yet?


----------



## NPL (Nov 18, 2018)

saypat said:


> Zebralight doesn't even know the lumen output yet?


Yeah, the H600fc and FD mk4 that were released a long time ago still don't list runtimes. 

Zebralight is chasing Sales as people are willing to buy even without the full specs. 

I personally expect better from them given the caliber of their lights. They should be consistent in all aspects of their business.


----------



## moses (Nov 20, 2018)

Well, ordered one the day it was listed. Lets see how that goes - do feel confident about Zebralight in general and this is my favorite format and reflector.


----------



## moses (Dec 21, 2018)

Mine shipped earlier this week though not here yet. So they are shipping. Three weeks ago, the promised that they will post lumens 'in a few days' - never did though unfortunately.


----------



## glimmer (Dec 22, 2018)

moses said:


> Mine shipped earlier this week though not here yet. So they are shipping...



Thanks for the update- this is good news. Please post your thoughts when you get it.

I also pre-ordered one, when Zebralight showed an estimated shipping date of 12/21. No word on it yet. Their website now simply shows the light as back-ordered, with no estimate.


----------



## nimdabew (Dec 23, 2018)

moses said:


> Apologies for my ignorance.
> 
> May I ask what is special about the Samsung LED? and how many lumens should it be?
> 
> ...



I made a tripple host with the LH351D at 4000K, and I thought the color looked like **** coming out the front of my light. I ripped that out and put in a 219C tripple and I haven't been happier. I can't explain the **** color, but the colors looked terrible and everything seemed to be out of focus. With the same driver, same.optics, and same everything except for the emitters, the 219C looked way better. It is the difference between a 1080P HD TV and a 4K OLED TV. They both look good, but one is obviously superior.


----------



## SubLGT (Dec 24, 2018)

moses said:


> Apologies for my ignorance.
> 
> May I ask what is special about the Samsung LED?



Tested by Maukka:



> Visually I’d rate it close to the Nichia 219C 5000K R8000. Very nice and neutral white tint (4900K, duv 0.002), no bad sudden tint shifts, rings or discolorations in the beam, mostly a big pure white hotspot that fades quickly. Just a bit cooler on the outer edge. The warmer/yellower corona is not very noticeable, much better than on the new Crees.



http://budgetlightforum.com/node/57579


----------



## Cpl S (Jan 2, 2019)

My H503c finally shipped today. Looking forward to it. This will be my first headlamp.


----------



## LogansRun (Jan 3, 2019)

Will be interested to see additional reviews on this as I really love my Nichia 219 lights and curious to see more of the new Samsung LED. 

I did notice on their site that the only version available is a mule... I hope they will offer this with a reflector...


----------



## glimmer (Jan 4, 2019)

Mine showed up in the mail today! Haven't really put it through its paces at night, but I did test it out in a dark room, and compared it to some other lights.

My first Zebralight- I was pleasantly surprised by how small and lightweight it is. Very comfortable to wear, and also seems really well made. 

Very much a pure floodlight. Super even light, with no hotspot that I could see in my test room. Initial impression is the tint seems nice, with no ugly artifacts. I compared it to a Nichia 219b, 4000K light, also AA. With a multi-colored test subject with lots of reds and purples, the Nichia produced a little more vibrancy and pop in comparison. I would describe it as a noticeable difference, but not a big difference. Compared with a cool Surefire, the difference was pronounced. The Zebalight being not only much warmer in temp, but also showing much nicer, richer colors. 

Again- just initial impression, but this new Zebralight seems to do what it does very well.


----------



## viasat (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for your first impressions,maybe later you cand add more.
My H503c it's on the way to me from nkon.nl,and also it's my first Zebralight,so I'm impatient to see the tint of the Samsung led.
Cheers


----------



## JatoTheRipper (Jan 6, 2019)

Is this lamp good for close up work?


----------



## glimmer (Jan 7, 2019)

Being a true floodlight without a hotspot, I think it's great for up close work. High CRI helps too, depending on the task.


----------



## moses (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone estimate the lumens you are getting out of this? 

I got one of the first ones and returned it promptly as it put out about 200 lumens - too little for me given that other ZL AAs are putting out more than 300. I was hoping closer to 300.... Not sure if I received a defective one but don't think so. I noticed that they never put out the specifications. They emailed me that they were about to do so - and that was a month+ ago but never did. WOnder if it is due to lower than expected output? if this was about 300, I'd get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## glimmer (Feb 6, 2019)

moses- I would hate to hazard a guess as to the lumens! This headlamp has a very wide flood beam- 120 degrees as you know. It's also extremely even across its spread. This makes it very difficult for me to compare it to my other lights in terms of output, and I have no way to measure it. It's my first floody headlamp too. I bought it because I mostly need a headlamp for short to medium range use. (my first ZL too BTW). Plenty of output for my needs- enough to light up a small room or walk the dog, but definitely not a thrower! My light seems to have been in the second batch/shipment based on when mine came vs. others, and what was shown on their site. Who knows if mine is any different than yours was, but I doubt it. It will be interesting to see the specs when they finally get posted.


----------



## P220C (Feb 7, 2019)

Running Eneloop Pro and comparing it to other lights using ceiling bounce, a 300-lumen estimate sounds about right. The "hotspot" of 120 degrees is great for close up work, but as would be expected it does not reach out at all. Definitely not an all-purpose beam profile, but it's a great headlamp for bench work, reading, grilling, and camp chores.


----------



## koziy (Feb 11, 2019)

I got one of these not too long ago and I've tried to like it, but I think it will be catch and release for me. Yeah, it's a really floody beam with no hot spot, great for up close work like at a bench or something,but it's not as useful as I thought it would be overall. I would like one of these as a secondary lamp on my H600d IV, so I could switch between having a big bright 50.2 emitter with a lot of throw and its unfortunate green tint shift, and this nice, evenly tinted flood light.


----------



## moses (Feb 25, 2019)

P220C said:


> Running Eneloop Pro and comparing it to other lights using ceiling bounce, a 300-lumen estimate sounds about right. The "hotspot" of 120 degrees is great for close up work, but as would be expected it does not reach out at all. Definitely not an all-purpose beam profile, but it's a great headlamp for bench work, reading, grilling, and camp chores.



I too did the ceiling bounce test - which takes the width of the beam out of the equation for the most part. Mine tested to be about 200 lumens and I was comparing using a light meter. Perhaps it was defective. If I knew for sure my next one would be 300 lumens, I'll get it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Nev (Feb 26, 2019)

after a few minutes on an eneloop the 300 lumens will be more like the 185 ish lumens of the next level down , that's why I don't run my H52 on eneloops ,I run it with 14500's & after the 526 lumen burst for 60 seconds it steps down to 300 for almost an hour then steps down to medium ,it's a shame zebralight has done away with 14500 compatibility.


----------



## holygeez03 (Apr 17, 2019)

It's on ZL's website... no specs yet.

http://www.zebralight.com/H503c-AA-LH351D-4000K-Neutral-White-High-CRI-Flood-Headlamp_p_238.html


----------



## Candlestick (Jul 24, 2019)

Just chiming in, I am looking at getting this just for the updated LED. I have had an H502c for well over 3 years now. It is by far my "favorite" flashligt. It just does things that nothing else I own can. The cri was great, hardly any different from the 219 as far as I could tell even though it was only 80+ back then. The output was only 190 lumens max, I guess it depends on use case but for me it is enough almost all of the time. Enough to spotlight deer, or bats? No, of course not. Bright enough to walk around and work with your hands, or light up a big backyard to moonlight levels? Absolutely. I still use the light daily for writing in my journal and reading. It tailstands so I can set it up pointing at a wall or area. I use the 0.01 level the most late at night/ early in the morning, the 3 lumen level in the evening, the .25 level when writing or reading for extended times. Anything above that is great for walking around outside or working in enclosed areas.

That being said, if you find it not bright enough I would reccomend the 18650 eqivalent, pocket sun. I have one and it is a pocket worklight.

So if you are looking for the perfect close up, pocket reading light, bunker survival light this is the light for you. If you are looking for the smallest brightest light possible then look somewhere else. Funny that 150 lumens out of any light blew minds not so long ago, and now a high CRI 200 lumen tiny light is not enough? 

Here are some cousins doing some night drawing in an unlit part of the house.


----------

